
NASA engineer invents physics breaking new space engine - phissk
https://www.newshub.co.nz/home/world/2019/10/nasa-engineer-invents-physics-breaking-new-space-engine.html
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21250577](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21250577).

